# Kabc 7 Hd



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

Well let me start off I don't have a local ABC so when I first got dish I had to choose from ABC in SF or LA .So I went with LA "I love all the car chases". I was wonder if I can add KABC 7-HD after I found out they went HD I already have them in SD, but just want it in HD now. I can get CBS, NBC, FOX just fine with an OTA. The only ABC near is out of SF witch is 90 miles away from me witch is to far to get with my OTA. So is it possible getting the HD feed out of LA?


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

E* is not offering distant HD nets yet.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

I don't know why they don't offer them in HD for subscribers. Directv has for a long time so E* could if they wanted to.


----------



## Fifty Caliber (Jan 4, 2006)

Yeah and D* might be willing to absorb the cost if the FCC fines them. E* might not want to do that.


----------



## lakebum431 (Jun 30, 2005)

And why is it you think they would be fined Fifty? I thought I had read that HD Distants could be provided under the law (under the same rules as SD distants).


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

Fifty Caliber said:


> Yeah and D* might be willing to absorb the cost if the FCC fines them. E* might not want to do that.


Yeah, but D* pays the license fees for TiVo. They seem to be the smarter ones, since I doubt the FCC fines would run as much as the $70 million jury verdict against E* (which I doubt E* will absorb).


----------



## HDdude24 (Feb 9, 2006)

damn fines? All I want is distant HD ABC!


----------

